# Close-Up Bela Lugosi Dracula Photos



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Here's a few photos of a Monogram Luminator's Dracula kit I built a few years ago. It has the Posthumous Productions Bela Lugosi replacement head and plaque as well as a few extra rats and bats from the Customizing Monsters sets. (3 Bats and 3 Rats)

I shot these pictures to test the close-up ability of my camera. 

Enjoy!

















The overall model (picture taken with our older Digi Cam)

And now the new close-ups!
































Please let me know what you think!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The Count looks great with the replacement head, Trevor! Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Very nice work, indeed. The replacement head is great.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Here's a few photos of a Monogram *Luminator's* Dracula kit I built a few years ago. It has the Posthumous Productions Bela Lugosi replacement head and plaque as well as a few extra rats and bats from the Customizing Monsters sets. (3 Bats and 3 Rats)




umm....he answered that one.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Great kit! Like the rodents! You can bring out the counts eyes with a quick black wash. Washes do wonders when applied in the right places!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Awesome Work Sir!


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> Awesome Work Sir!



I'll second that!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I really like the purple cloak lining (and everything else). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Bringing this back up from "The Dead" for MMM.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Looks excellent!! I like the color of your bats, mine usually look like they are made out of chocolate! The replacement head really makes the kit look unique. I just read where the sequel to the original Dracula has been published.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool looking build up MCR! :thumbsup:


----------



## MIC (Jul 16, 2004)

Great Work!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Bringing this back up from "The Dead" for MMM.


Thanks Trevor! 

I think I may have missed this post back in July...I was on vacation then...
WOW...it is funny...it looks pretty close to what I did with my Revell re-issue for the contest....(what a coincidence!) of course mine has a different base than yours but from your flyer, I thought you had that trance pose going....now that I see it...not so much! 
I actually cut the fingers and re-posed them.

Looks GREAT!

Thanks for bringing this back up!

MMM


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

You did some nice subtle shading on this kit, Trevor. For a figure usually dominated by red, you've given it a nice dusky autumn feeling - perfect for Halloween.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

marko said:


> I like the color of your bats


I researched bats on the internet...I believe it was Wiki, because I was looking for some colour scheme that wasn't the typical Flat Black that you see on most build-ups. 

The purple lined cape is from the 1920's stage play that Bela first starred in before the 1931 film. I'm hoping to build 1 of each of the capes from all of the movies.



mrmurph said:


> You did some nice subtle shading on this kit, Trevor. For a figure usually dominated by red, you've given it a nice dusky autumn feeling - perfect for Halloween.


ThanX! I wanted the ground to look dead to follow the story because that was the whole reason why Dracula left Translyvania ~ he had basically killed off all that was around him.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Trevor, that's some beautiful work on Drac and great detail on the skull and the critters.


Marko said:


> I like the color of your bats, mine usually look like they are made out of chocolate!


Mmmmmm . . . chocolate bats . . . .


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Now, that's funny!!


----------

